# How do you collect all that loot???



## BenefitAddict (Aug 21, 2008)

(Sorry, this might not be the right forum.)
I'm just curious because I have seen people with lots and lots and LOTS of MAC.
How do you collect everything?
How do you get all the money for it?
Tips, please!
Thank you


----------



## lara (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BenefitAddict* 

 
_(Sorry, this might not be the right forum.)
I'm just curious because I have seen people with lots and lots and LOTS of MAC.
How do you collect everything?
How do you get all the money for it?
Tips, please!
Thank you_

 
Get a job and earn a wage.

Unfortunately there is no make-up fairy to bestow gifts upon the deserving, so you'll just have to earn an income to get your MAC fix.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 22, 2008)

I think most people with the largest collections have probably been buying Mac for a long time. Not many people I know can afford to go and spend 100s or 1000s in one go so it all gets built up over time. 

For me, I buy a little every time I have extra money. For some reason I prefer buying makeup to clothes and other luxuries so most of my spare spending money goes on Mac. It makes me happy!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Get a job and earn a wage.

Unfortunately there is no make-up fairy to bestow gifts upon the deserving, so you'll just have to earn an income to get your MAC fix._

 
I have a makeup fairy who gives me new collections ;_;

Butya I just save up money I get and then explode it all on a new collection :3


----------



## KikiB (Aug 22, 2008)

I work hard for my money, and a good portion of my paycheck does eventually make its way to MAC. If I was not working, I would not be wearing makeup like how I am now because I'm not given stuff on a silver platter.


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 22, 2008)

i have a makeup fairy too! haha


----------



## redambition (Aug 22, 2008)

no fair! i want a makeup fairy! *stomps foot* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I pay for mine out of my disposable income, or get my SO to buy me some as a birthday gift.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been buying makeup a long time. I don't have a lot of MAC, but i have decent amounts of other stuff. 

For me, I set a bit of money aside. For other people, they may have high paying jobs, don't spend money on other stuff like going out or cars or cable, for others, they may have generous SOs.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a DH who doesn't care what I spend on MAC and have been hording it since at least 1996. 

Needless to say, it has it's own rider on my homeowner's policy


----------



## KittieSparkles (Aug 22, 2008)

Most of us that have a large collection we have been collecting for a very long time. The only thing that I spend my money on is make-up and shoes, So when I have some extra cash I buy something. Also I ask for MAC gift cards for birthday's and x-mas so that helps.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 22, 2008)

I too have been buying from LE MAC collections for a while to build up my stash.  Specktra is a great way to keep you informed of the upcoming collections and swatches so you can budget for what you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree that gift cards totally help for birthday and Christmas too!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm trying to slow down my buying right now, but i just buy what i want when i want it. i'm very conservative with my spending money usually, so that leaves me a pretty forgiving makeup budget. when a new collection comes out, i check the swatch forum for stuff i definately have to check out, then i go in and see if it's really what i think it is, and if it is, i buy it.

my dad usually gets me nordstroms gift certificates for holidays, so that helps too.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 22, 2008)

my make up fairy is called mastercard.... we have a love hate relationship


----------



## Lapis (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_ Also I ask for MAC gift cards for birthday's and x-mas so that helps._

 
This I only started buying MAC the last 3-4 months, my birthday is next month and that's what I'm doing, I told everyone you can't go wrong with MAC gift cards

My makeup fairy is dh (I'm a sahm) BUT he likes that I'm actually buying for myself instead of the kids closets, so he doesn't say much and I try to keep it within limits.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 22, 2008)

I just save a little here and there for it....I try nad only buy what I know I will wear and love though so i dont spend all my money


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2008)

I would resist looking at all the impressive loot of many of the members here.  It's always tempting to hop on the bandwagon, but I love having control of my finances more.   Buy what you want, when you need it.  There are many times that I have seen things that I could afford, but didn't buy because I knew that even though I liked it, I wouldn't use it, which is a waste.  To me, makeup in my collection has no purpose if it's not going to get used.  Therefore I buy only what I know I will potentially use a lot, and not one thing more.

Many folks buy what they want when they want because they have the disposable income to do so.  Many folks have a large collection because makeup is how they earn a living.  Many, as have come forward here, myself included, have been collecting for a very long time.  There are various reasons.


----------



## peacelover18 (Aug 22, 2008)

I sell drugs to kids. You gotta get them started early.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL @ ABOVE POSTER!

I don't buy clothes. and I don't spend money on anything else, really.

Specktra and MAC Livejournal sales help a lot, too. You can get gently used items for a few bucks off.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 22, 2008)

i work.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 22, 2008)

I pay for it with my wages!


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 22, 2008)

I spend HOURS on ebay checking out the real stuff, I am pretty good thanks to specktra at spotting fakes, and I manage to get some good deals on there. I think ebay can be really good if you know what your doing, or it can be really bad if you get fakes.

Another thing I have learnt is to buy MAC from the US, its slightly cheaper over here and I find the MUA's a bit more attentive. So when I fly over I usually save up for about a month and BLOW all of it out here.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Does it matter? Short of someone saying "I steal it" or "I sleep with my MA for free crap" aren't everyone's answers kind of the obvious way to get it?


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 22, 2008)

In my honest opinion, I believe it's rude for someone to ask other people how they pay for their belongings.
It's really no one elses business but their own.

but for the sake of this thread... how do we get our makeup? we pay for it, usually through a form of income classified as a job... which we work at, to pay for things.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 22, 2008)

I do loads of overtime in my part time job to pay for my mac.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

my boyfriend haha


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my boyfriend haha_

 
Haha lucky


----------



## *KT* (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Haha lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does that qualify as sex for MAC?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the Discover Card points I accumulate to get Macy's gift cards to help offset my trips to MAC.  We charge everything to that card and pay it off monthly.  With 1-5% of every purchase accumulating points,  it adds up quickly and if you use the points for giftcards, the points spread out further.  Macy's, Sephora, OliveGarden/RedLobster, OnTheBorder, Outback/Carrabas all have $45 giftcards that only use up $40 of my reward points.  I get a decent amount of "free" MAC and dinners that way.  

Other than that, I cut out my expensive coffee drinks around the time I started buying MAC.  I used to spend an eyeshadow or lipstick a week on coffee...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

Birthdays...Half birthdays...Quarter birthdays...

"Hey everybody! I'm turning 16 and 1/2 next week! Come to my birthday party and don't forget the _presents...."_

Seriously, if you have a decent job you should be able to afford a little MAC treat once in a while and it'll eventually add up.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 23, 2008)

.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

Honestly most of my collection has come after I finished college and got a good paying job.  Before that I had to wait for my birthday or a holiday to really splurge.  Like said above CCO has good deals and also sale threads on here and other sites.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Does that qualify as sex for MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use the Discover Card points I accumulate to get Macy's gift cards to help offset my trips to MAC. We charge everything to that card and pay it off monthly. With 1-5% of every purchase accumulating points, it adds up quickly and if you use the points for giftcards, the points spread out further. Macy's, Sephora, OliveGarden/RedLobster, OnTheBorder, Outback/Carrabas all have $45 giftcards that only use up $40 of my reward points. I get a decent amount of "free" MAC and dinners that way. 

Other than that, I cut out my expensive coffee drinks around the time I started buying MAC. I used to spend an eyeshadow or lipstick a week on coffee..._

 
That's a great idea!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL...I always find this question so amusing.  There really is no magic formula.  A lot of people just have a job or generous parents/significant others.  Most people who have big collections also have been collecting over a period of time.


----------



## User93 (Aug 23, 2008)

also MA have a huge collections. My MA, who we made friends with in MAC store said she has loads of it cause MA always get stuff from new collections as a present, or with a big discount. She has loads of goodies she got for free.


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Im just writing some random thoughts here, but this question is often in my mind too. And I understand the concept of having disposible income. Ive worked all my life and am 40 now!!! But even for me, and I consider myself to be quite free with spending my money...well some of the collections make me hold my breath. Im glad some of the younger girls do get bargains and even freebies in their work. Because the Mummy in me sometimes worries about young girls getting too addicted to the Mac collections and maybe loosing sight of the bigger picture. Sometimes when I see a stash that goes for miles I worry about it going off before the owner could ever get to use it all up!!!!

Im never jealous of anybodies collections. In general I enjoy the soft addictions in life!!!! And I love the common love we all have for the product.

Hope I didnt cause any offense here. I was just relating to the posters curiosity about how all these huge collections come about!!!!


----------

